# Ports log file



## mdudley (Dec 30, 2010)

I just updated a couple of ports using the ports function, and need to see the log file, but cannot find it.  Where is the ports log file of installs and updates?

Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2010)

There isn't one, AFAIK.  If you use ports-mgmt/portmaster or ports-mgmt/portupgrade, they have their own logging facilities.


----------

